

Disable Right Click on Web Page using jQuery - sourabhmca14
http://dotnetaid.com/2011/09/22/disable-right-click-on-web-page-using-jquery/

======
viraptor
Good $DEITY, why? It's not 90s anymore? I hope this was submitted for making
fun of the author rather than actual interesting bit of code.

